# Importing Agile Guitars to UK



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey all, i know a lot of you here have Agile guitars.

Im in England and im interested in the Agile Interceptor Pro 727.

How much does it end up costing once its here? I know what the guitar+shipping is from Rondo Music, but how do i work out everything else? 

Any help massively appreciated peeps!! x


----------



## petereanima (Apr 12, 2013)

Curtis1 said:


> guitar+shipping



Convert this to GBP, add VAT (it's 25% in GB, isn't it?) , add 3.7% customs.


Additional info: It's at the customs officers discretion to add VAT & customs on the total value (guitar+shipping) or on the item itself (guitar only). European law says that when importing, the value of the item increases by the shipping costs, so VAT and customs apply. There are often cases when the customs officers don't know that and clear the shipment with the original item-value only.But better be safe than sorry, so I'd prepare for the worst case.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2013)

Not worth it for that model.


----------



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing in UK seems to fit what i want in a guitar.


----------



## ElNitro (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been thinking a lot about getting an Agile in the last months (i would need to have it shipped to Germany) and all i can say is, that you will be happier when getting a used Ibby, Schecter or whatever matches your taste, as shipping to Europe is really expensive and you do not have the possibility to give it back or something like that. Even if it arrives broken there is no chance of getting a refund, etc.


----------



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just wish we had some 27" guitars other than old Ibanez ones and that strange looking steven carpenter ESP! I want a floyd bridge and 27" and it seems impossible


----------



## vinniemallet (Apr 12, 2013)

I think VAT is not 25% since I always heard my country have the biggest VAT on Europe (23%).

I think it won't worth since you will always pay a bunch of things to import.



petereanima said:


> Convert this to GBP, add VAT (it's 25% in GB, isn't it?) , add 3.7% customs.
> 
> 
> Additional info: It's at the customs officers discretion to add VAT & customs on the total value (guitar+shipping) or on the item itself (guitar only). European law says that when importing, the value of the item increases by the shipping costs, so VAT and customs apply. There are often cases when the customs officers don't know that and clear the shipment with the original item-value only.But better be safe than sorry, so I'd prepare for the worst case.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 12, 2013)

why not just look on ebay for the model you want?


----------



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing on ebay unfortunately! I might just become American


----------



## Evil Weasel (Apr 12, 2013)

Look in the classifieds. There were a couple of guys selling Agiles in the last few months in the UK from what I remember.

To calculate cost, add on the price of a hardcase (mandatory), shipping (about $120) and the multiply the entire amount by 1.25. (20% VAT and customs, plus you will be charged a handling fee by courier for the customs so this should roughly cover all of it). Then divide that amount by the paypal conversion $/£ rate, which will be lower than the current exchange rate due to their fees. Assuming you want to pay by paypal of course.

I had an Interceptor Pro (the one with trem and EMG's/27" scale) and sold it last year. Solid guitar but for that money I'd take a used prestige Ibby any day of the week and then there is the risk with having no warranty. I've noticed they are doing 7 string bolt on versions of the Interceptor for less money too.
http://www.rondomusic.com/interceptor727rncephpbkfl.html
Off the top of my head that would work out about £470ish.

This is the model I used to have
http://www.rondomusic.com/interceptorpro727ebnatsatin.html
That would actually be >£800 since the prices have gone up again and the £ is weaker. When I got it a couple of years ago they were $625 for the same thing.

With regards to the scale, would one of the 26.5" schecter's not do? I remember seeing a 2nd hand Jeff Loomis model kicking around somewhere, something like that would be a better option than the agile. Likewise the Jackson X series 7 strings would be less than Agile, have 26.5" scale and you have the thomann money back guarantee.
http://www.thomann.de/gb/jackson_slatxmgq37_tr_qm.htm


----------



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just worked it all out on a duty calculator. We are talking £799 DELIVERED to my door in total, not as bad as i first thought.

I guess the 26.5" is a really awkard scale, its longer so adds tension, but not enough that i can go down a string gauge which is what i want. It just seems like a really random length when you work out the tensions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2013)

Curtis1 said:


> Just worked it all out on a duty calculator. We are talking £799 DELIVERED to my door in total, not as bad as i first thought.


 
No one should ever pay that for a vanilla Agile.



> I guess the 26.5" is a really awkard scale, its longer so adds tension, but not enough that i can go down a string gauge which is what i want. It just seems like a really random length when you work out the tensions.


 
Yes it will. 

len 25.5"
E .009" PL == 13.13#
B, .011" PL == 11.01#
G, .016" PL == 14.68#
D, .024" NW == 15.77#
A,, .032" NW == 15.77#
E,, .042" NW == 14.77#
B,,, .054" NW == 13.57#
total == 98.7#
len 26.5"
E .009" PL == 14.18#
B, .011" PL == 11.89#
G, .016" PL == 15.85#
D, .024" NW == 17.03#
A,, .032" NW == 17.03#
E,, .042" NW == 15.95#
B,,, .054" NW == 14.66#
total == 106.6#
len 27"
E .009" PL == 14.72#
B, .011" PL == 12.34#
G, .016" PL == 16.46#
D, .024" NW == 17.68#
A,, .032" NW == 17.68#
E,, .042" NW == 16.56#
B,,, .054" NW == 15.22#
total == 110.66#


----------



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one should ever pay that for a vanilla Agile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah those figures are what i got. But the difference between 25.5 and 26.5 is marginal. With the 27" you can get away with dropping a gauge for almost equal tension.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2013)

Curtis1 said:


> Yeah those figures are what i got. But the difference between 25.5 and 26.5 is marginal. With the 27" you can get away with dropping a gauge for almost equal tension.


 
The difference between 26.5" and 27" is less than 4%. It's not even a pound. Now that is a marginal change.


----------



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

But the change from 25.5" to 27" is a change of 11.4% . Basically i just hate that low B string with a passion. I love the idea of it, but on my 25.5 scale i had it just did not work, i had .62 then .64 and i still found it went sharp when struck and could not get it in tune. The string was already far too big and boomy and i thought oh screw this its too much hassel.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Apr 12, 2013)

just to add, its not worth it, especially when you factor in the risk of shipping an agile half way across the world, they wont give any warranty or buyer protection to international buyers.

so you could buy it, get it shipped to you, open the case to find it has a massive fault or is damaged and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Zorkuus (Apr 12, 2013)

Curtis1 said:


> I just wish we had some 27" guitars other than old Ibanez ones and that strange looking steven carpenter ESP! I want a floyd bridge and 27" and it seems impossible


If you're willing to compromise the scale down by half an inch then there's plenty of Schecters available.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 12, 2013)

vinniemallet said:


> I think VAT is not 25% since I always heard my country have the biggest VAT on Europe (23%).



25% in Sweden


----------



## Curtis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok guys its come down to this. Either:

*Agile Interceptor £649 delivered.* Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Red - RondoMusic.com

Or

*Jackson SLATxmgq3-7 £634 delivered.* Jackson SLATXMGQ3-7 TR QM - Thomann UK Cyberstore

What do we reckon?


----------



## Draceius (Apr 12, 2013)

Get the jackson. Don't like it, sell it to me


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 12, 2013)

Jackson. Fuck Agile.

Also you won't have a warranty or return policy on that Agile in the UK which will suck when you (likely) get a dud.


----------



## lordrcceaser (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember you can't return the Agile if there are any problems, which are too common for it to be worth risking (I learned this the hard way, my pendulum had a pretty bad flaw in the pup cavity).

I'd go with the Jackson if it has to be one of those.


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2013)

Haven't been to Sweden / Norway then.......




vinniemallet said:


> I think VAT is not 25% since I always heard my country have the biggest VAT on Europe (23%).
> 
> I think it won't worth since you will always pay a bunch of things to import.


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 11, 2013)

This seems to be the nest place to bring this up. There is a shop in the south if England called bass direct. They ship in exotic/pricey/quality basses from around the world, first hand and second hand.
Today I had this small conversation.





I just thought it would be pretty damn cool to have a UK supplier of Agile guitars and other baritone instruments. Perhaps its something that a few more people could ask about in the coming weeks/months to build up the idea in the guys head.

---edit---

My three replies came out upside down. Read 1,2,5,4,3


----------



## pondman (Oct 11, 2013)

Curtis1 said:


> Hey all, i know a lot of you here have Agile guitars.
> 
> Im in England and im interested in the Agile Interceptor Pro 727.
> 
> ...



You have got to be joking !!! What shipping price did Rondo give you ?
The quotes I've had from that company for post to the UK for just small items have been absolutely mental


----------



## abadonae (Oct 14, 2013)

Bear in mind that rondomusic won't ship anything to UK without a hardcase as well


----------



## GScott (Mar 25, 2016)

Legator Guitars have exactly what you want. The guy from Reflections uses a 27" 7 string floyd Legator but its pink


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 25, 2016)

Jackson all he way. Having owned guitars in similar price ranges my Jacksons were head and shoulders above the agile.


----------



## weirdoku (Mar 25, 2016)

Necro'd.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 25, 2016)

How do people even find these threads


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2016)

GScott said:


> Legator Guitars have exactly what you want. The guy from Reflections uses a 27" 7 string floyd Legator but its pink



Did you create an account and bump this thread from oblivion _just_ to promote Legator guitars..?


----------

